# This is truly remarkable



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=518XP8prwZo


----------



## Ranietz (Sep 3, 2009)

"This video is not available in your country due to copyright restrictions."

Thanks for nothing YouTube...


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, very cool!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 3, 2009)

I wish I could write scores that fast!

Very cool...


----------



## lux (Sep 3, 2009)

yup very nice..


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmmm... I can't watch it either?


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 3, 2009)

I like anything that features Apocalyptica's version of "Nothing Else Matters". But yeah, I'd do her.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Sep 3, 2009)

Astounding. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## midphase (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm with choc0 on this one!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 3, 2009)

Can we get a name or something so we can do an alternative search?


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 3, 2009)

Try Kseniya Simonova


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 3, 2009)

"I'd do her"

Why don't I believe you?


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 3, 2009)

Are you implying I'm gay or just have really high standards? Cause the right answer is: both. Are you free tonight?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 3, 2009)

Nope, I'm very expensive. But thanks, I appreciate that I meet your high standards.


----------



## tobyond (Sep 3, 2009)

Astonishing. She has talent beyond imagination.


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 3, 2009)

Stunning.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 3, 2009)

Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Sep 03 said:


> I wish I could write scores that fast!
> 
> Very cool...




No problem Patrick - I can write them that fast but they SUCK!!!!!!!! :oops: 



Really wonderful talent.


Rob


----------



## Stevie (Sep 3, 2009)

A new kind of emotional story telling.
Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Niah (Sep 3, 2009)

supreme


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 3, 2009)

Very cool indeed. Reminds me of Bob Ross. The same, but different.

And the music is beautiful too.

For those that can not watch, I put the vid up on my site and you can watch it there:

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/sandpaint.html

Let me know if anyone has a problem there.

Not sure if technically I am allowed to do this, but hey - if it's on yt.... 8) 

Cheers.


----------



## mf (Sep 3, 2009)

How do you download from youtube?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 3, 2009)

pwnyoutube.com


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 3, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Sep 04 said:


> pwnyoutube.com



Oh wow - never heard of that before - thanks!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 3, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Sep 03 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Sep 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could write scores that fast!
> ...



/\~O :mrgreen:


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 4, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Thu Sep 03 said:


> Try Kseniya Simonova



Thanks.

Pretty impressive.


----------



## wonshu (Sep 4, 2009)

It boggles the mind!!


----------



## mf (Sep 4, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Sep 03 said:


> pwnyoutube.com


Thank you!


----------



## artsoundz (Sep 4, 2009)

beautiful.Thanks, Nick


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 4, 2009)

De nada.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 4, 2009)

This is nice! But I didn't even know sand animation was so popular, and the story and music seems just as important, it got me looking at others on YouTube.


----------



## Ranietz (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting the video RiffWraith. It was truly amazing.


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Sep 13, 2009)

scary good.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 14, 2009)

Moving.


----------

